# Idioms or similar symbolic phrases



## Kaila (Oct 30, 2019)

NOT any  A to Z,
Nor any particular letter needed to start one with.

I looked to see if I could find a game already for this, and didn't see one.
I often find these, amusing or interesting.

One per post, such as, for examples:

Get off the fence.

Or, 

Put one foot in front of the other.


----------



## tinytn (Oct 30, 2019)

Good game Kaila 

*Don't beat around the bush,,*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 30, 2019)

I might need to eat my words.


----------



## chic (Oct 31, 2019)

Put your best foot forward.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 31, 2019)

Speak of the devil ...


----------



## Sunny (Oct 31, 2019)

Appropriate for Halloween:  Dead men tell no tales.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2019)

Try not to  put all of your eggs in one basket.


----------



## tinytn (Oct 31, 2019)

*Open mouth, insert foot*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2019)

Light bulb went on in my head.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 31, 2019)

A penny for your thoughts


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2019)

Keep your eyes glued to your own papers.


----------



## chic (Nov 1, 2019)

The best man wins.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 1, 2019)

A rolling stone gathers no moss.  (I've never been able to figure out if that's a good thing or a bad one.)


----------



## chic (Nov 1, 2019)

Fortune favors the brave.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 1, 2019)

Let's try to mend fences.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 1, 2019)

Forty Winks


----------



## Kaila (Nov 1, 2019)

They gave us an explanation of what happened, but they are full of baloney!


----------



## Sunny (Nov 1, 2019)

Give us a hand here, please.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 2, 2019)

I had always put her on a pedestal.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 2, 2019)

The *battle-axe *mother-in-law is a tired old cliche.


----------



## chic (Nov 2, 2019)

Nothing ventured, nothing gained.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 2, 2019)

She has her head in the clouds.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 2, 2019)

Call it a day


----------



## Sunny (Nov 2, 2019)

He has his foot in his mouth.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 2, 2019)

He's shoveling sand against the tide.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 3, 2019)

Ball is in your court


----------



## Kaila (Nov 3, 2019)

Don't drop the ball!


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 3, 2019)

Add fuel to the fire


----------



## Kaila (Nov 3, 2019)

That's the way the cookie crumbles.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 3, 2019)

Don't put all your eggs in one basket.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 3, 2019)

Reach for the stars.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 4, 2019)

Curiosity killed the cat.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 4, 2019)

Is your cup half full, or half empty?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 6, 2019)

Deer in the headlights


----------



## Kaila (Nov 6, 2019)

When I looked, I nearly jumped out of my shoes!


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 7, 2019)

Wrap your laughing gear around that


----------



## Kaila (Nov 7, 2019)

I've tried that enough times;  I guess I will toss in the towel!


----------



## Sunny (Nov 7, 2019)

Looking like the cat that ate the canary.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 8, 2019)

She's the apple of my eye!


----------



## Sunny (Nov 8, 2019)

Cute as a button


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2019)

She's walking a fine line.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 11, 2019)

She took me to the cleaners.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 11, 2019)

She'd give you the shirt off her back.


----------



## chic (Nov 11, 2019)

Don't rain on my parade.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 11, 2019)

He put his foot in his mouth again.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 11, 2019)

He's waiting for his ship to come in.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 11, 2019)

*All’s fair in love and war*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 11, 2019)

It's not a good idea to burn the candle at both ends.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 11, 2019)

Make a long story short


----------



## Sunny (Nov 11, 2019)

Curiosity killed the cat.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 11, 2019)

She has a _green Thumb !  _


----------



## Kaila (Nov 15, 2019)

Don't rock the boat.


----------



## chic (Nov 16, 2019)

Don't fence me in.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 16, 2019)

Sick as a dog


----------



## chic (Nov 16, 2019)

Weak as water.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 19, 2019)

He's up to his ears in trouble.


----------



## tinytn (Nov 19, 2019)

*Up the creek without a paddle.*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 20, 2019)

Do they think money grows on trees?


----------



## tinytn (Nov 20, 2019)

*Put an egg in your shoe and beat it !*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 21, 2019)

(There's one I never heard!)


----------



## chic (Nov 21, 2019)

Up to our ears in trouble.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 21, 2019)

Can't see the forest for the trees.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 21, 2019)

Weak as a kitten


----------



## Kaila (Nov 21, 2019)

I can't wrap my head around it.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 22, 2019)

Crazy as a loon


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2019)

The fields and all of the garden beds, will be blanketed with snow.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2019)

Once in a Blue Moon


----------



## chic (Nov 25, 2019)

When the cows come home.


----------



## tinytn (Nov 25, 2019)

*On Cloud Nine*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2019)

Jump on the Bandwagon


----------



## tinytn (Nov 25, 2019)

*Early bird gets the worm*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2019)

I got up on the wrong side of the bed.


----------



## chic (Nov 26, 2019)

Wish upon a falling star.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 28, 2019)

Fly over to the store and back, before I need to go to work.


----------



## tinytn (Nov 28, 2019)

Talk to the hand


----------



## chic (Nov 29, 2019)

one hand washes the other


----------



## Sunny (Nov 29, 2019)

Still waters run deep.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 29, 2019)

Put your cards on the table.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 18, 2019)

The child is growing like a weed.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 18, 2019)

I think I'll go get 40 winks!


----------



## Sunny (Dec 18, 2019)

A horse of a different color


----------



## Repondering (Dec 18, 2019)

*Put that in your pipe and smoke it.*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 18, 2019)

*Penny wise , Pound foolish*


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 18, 2019)

*You can say that again!*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 25, 2019)

"Pencil me in" for that appointment date.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 25, 2019)

*You Betcha !*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 25, 2019)

You can't teach an old dog new tricks.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 2, 2020)

The years fly by.


----------



## tinytn (Jan 2, 2020)

Bright eyed and Bushy tailed..


----------



## Kaila (Jan 2, 2020)

You look like a million bucks.


----------



## tinytn (Jan 2, 2020)

Handwriting on the wall


----------



## Sunny (Jan 3, 2020)

Sly as a Fox


----------



## Kaila (Jan 3, 2020)

Remember that you can't judge a book by its cover.


----------



## tinytn (Jan 3, 2020)

Like a Bull in a China Shop


----------



## Sunny (Jan 3, 2020)

A rolling stone gathers no moss.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 3, 2020)

Slow and steady, wins the race.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 6, 2020)

It's raining cats and dogs.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 6, 2020)

Alive and Kicking


----------



## Kaila (Jan 7, 2020)

Don't count your chickens before they hatch


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 7, 2020)

*A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush*


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 7, 2020)

Don't cut off your nose to spite your face.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 7, 2020)

A fool and his money are soon parted.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 7, 2020)

Liar, Liar, pants on fire!


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 7, 2020)

He'll stab you in the back.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 8, 2020)

Two left feet.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 8, 2020)

That decision might come back to bite you.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 8, 2020)

Laughter is contagious.  

(I will add, so is kindness, we hope!)


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 8, 2020)

Does not suffer fools gladly.


----------



## tinytn (Jan 8, 2020)

*Open mouth , Insert foot*


----------



## jerry old (Jan 8, 2020)

Get a hold't of yourself
(My father's expression when his children were acting out; I heard it quite often.)


----------



## jerry old (Jan 8, 2020)

If you run with dogs....

(We know English is a difficult language to learn, can you imagine being a new English speaking person and running into these idioms.)


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 9, 2020)

Went for the jugular.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 9, 2020)

The apple doesn't fall far from the tree.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 9, 2020)

Take the bait.

Like shooting fish in a barrel.

Hook, line, and sinker.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 9, 2020)

Stop dancing around the subject.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 9, 2020)

Beating a dead horse.

Straight from the horse's mouth. 

Trying to make a silk purse from a sow's ear.


----------



## jerry old (Jan 9, 2020)

That dog won't hunt.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 10, 2020)

That ship has sailed.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 10, 2020)

Ants in your pants.


----------



## tinytn (Jan 10, 2020)

At a loss for words .


----------



## Kaila (Jan 10, 2020)

At a crossroads.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 10, 2020)

Dead in the water


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 10, 2020)

Face the music.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 10, 2020)

...swimming against the tide.....


----------



## Sunny (Jan 10, 2020)

You can't make a silk purse out of a sow's ear.


----------



## tinytn (Jan 10, 2020)

*Caught Red Handed !*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 10, 2020)

Feeling wishy-washy about the situation


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 10, 2020)

Steal a glance


----------



## Kaila (Jan 10, 2020)

Borrow time


----------



## Sunny (Jan 11, 2020)

Hard- hearted


----------



## tinytn (Jan 11, 2020)

*Dead as a doornail *


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 11, 2020)

Walk the walk, talk the talk.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 11, 2020)

Baby Blues


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 12, 2020)

Go out on a limb


----------



## Sunny (Jan 12, 2020)

Laughed my head off.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 12, 2020)

Birds of a feather flock together.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 17, 2020)

Don't open that can of worms


----------



## Kaila (Jan 18, 2020)

Don't put the cart before the horse.


----------



## tinytn (Jan 18, 2020)

*Leave no stone unturned*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 18, 2020)

Sweetie Pie


----------



## Kaila (Jan 19, 2020)

Better to not bite off, more than you can chew.


----------



## chic (Jan 19, 2020)

A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush.


----------



## tinytn (Jan 19, 2020)

*Make like a tree and leave*


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 20, 2020)

The devil is in the details.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2020)

We'll cross that bridge when we get to it.


----------



## tinytn (Jan 23, 2020)

Throw in the Towel


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2020)

tinytn said:


> Throw in the Towel



Yes, if we need to do this, then let's take the old sage advice, and not just drop it, lets give it a strong toss!


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 23, 2020)

Liar Liar Pants on Fire


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 24, 2020)

A picture paints a thousand words


----------



## Kaila (Jan 24, 2020)

He's fishing for information....


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 24, 2020)

Barking up the wrong tree


----------



## tinytn (Jan 24, 2020)

*In no uncertain terms*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 24, 2020)

Test the waters, first...


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 24, 2020)

A bun in the oven.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 26, 2020)

Skating on thin ice


----------



## Kaila (Jan 27, 2020)

Better not stir the pot...


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 3, 2020)

Don't Cry Over Spilt Milk


----------



## Sunny (Mar 3, 2020)

Can of worms


----------



## Kaila (Mar 3, 2020)

They're walking a fine line.


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)

Born with a silver spoon in your mouth


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 9, 2020)

On The  Ball


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 9, 2020)

Sounds like sour grapes


----------



## jerry old (Apr 9, 2020)

spent a lot of time with cowboys, cannot remember their many, many idioms. pulled these of net, they were common phrases
around cowboys.  They had/have their own lexicon.

Spine Wrinkler (outlaw horse that will always buck)
Worm fence


----------



## jerry old (Jun 25, 2020)

Bump
don't know if *'Beyond the pale,*' has been mentioned, if so it needs to be mentioned
again as a commentary on  the national news.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 25, 2020)

Crocodile Tears


----------



## Kaila (Jun 25, 2020)

I cried me a river....... river of tears.


----------



## tinytn (Jun 25, 2020)

*Throw Caution to the Wind.*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 25, 2020)

Don't gather dust....


----------



## tinytn (Jun 25, 2020)

*In one ear and out the other*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 25, 2020)

....head in the clouds......

(must be a _very tall _person!  )


----------



## joybelle (Jun 26, 2020)

Takes one to know one.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 27, 2020)

Blowing smoke up someone's xxx


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 27, 2020)

Once in a Blue Moon  ...   ≥≤


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 27, 2020)

Dog eat dog world.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 27, 2020)

Cat on a hot tin roof


----------



## Kaila (Jun 27, 2020)

we were playing phone tag....


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 27, 2020)

Cat that swallowed the canary


----------



## Kaila (Jun 27, 2020)

It's a cat and mouse game.


----------



## joybelle (Jun 27, 2020)

It takes one to know one.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 27, 2020)

happy as a lark


----------



## joybelle (Jun 27, 2020)

In it to win it.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 27, 2020)

slow and steady wins the race


----------



## joybelle (Jun 27, 2020)

First in, best dressed.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 27, 2020)

Put your best foot forward.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 27, 2020)

Two left feet


----------



## Sunny (Jun 28, 2020)

I saw the light


----------



## Kaila (Jun 28, 2020)

One step forward....two steps back.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 28, 2020)

Nervous as a cat in a room of rocking chairs.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 29, 2020)

Crazy as a loon


----------



## Kaila (Jun 29, 2020)

I'm going in circles, trying to get things done.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 29, 2020)

I called to talk with a person, to get some info , but I got.....

a phone tree


----------



## tinytn (Jun 29, 2020)

a phone tree?  

*Work one's fingers to the bone.*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 29, 2020)

They ate me out of house and home.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2020)

She's off in la-la land.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 30, 2020)

Do you mean, she'd forget to take her head with her, if it wasn't attached?


----------



## joybelle (Jul 1, 2020)

A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 2, 2020)

The early bird gets the worm.  Or the early worm gets the bird?


----------



## joybelle (Jul 2, 2020)

Like a cat on a hot tin roof.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 3, 2020)

She's been..... Burning the candle at both ends


----------



## joybelle (Jul 5, 2020)

Once burnt, twice shy.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 6, 2020)

Afraid of your own shadow


----------



## joybelle (Jul 13, 2020)

Get a life.


----------



## tinytn (Jul 13, 2020)

*Another day , another dollar *


----------



## Kaila (Jul 14, 2020)

Stand on your own two feet.


----------



## joybelle (Jul 15, 2020)

Truth is stranger than fiction.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 16, 2020)

You can't judge a book by its cover.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 16, 2020)

Two left feet.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 7, 2020)

Walk a mile in the other person's shoes.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 8, 2020)

His own worst enemy


----------



## Kaila (Aug 8, 2020)

The cookie jar seems to have a hole in the bottom of it.


----------



## joybelle (Aug 20, 2020)

Simple Simon


----------



## Kaila (Aug 20, 2020)

I might just _jump_ at the first chance.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 23, 2020)

Fan the Flames


----------



## Sunny (Aug 23, 2020)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 27, 2020)

The devil is in the details.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 28, 2020)

Hold my beer


----------



## Kaila (Aug 28, 2020)

Hold that thought...


----------



## Sunny (Aug 28, 2020)

The cat that got the canary


----------



## tinytn (Aug 28, 2020)

*Absence makes the heart grow fonder*


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 28, 2020)

Gave him a piece of my mind.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 1, 2020)

Miss the boat


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 4, 2020)

Stabbed In The Back


----------



## tinytn (Sep 4, 2020)

When all is said..


----------



## Kaila (Sep 6, 2020)

At the end of the day, .......( it comes to..... )


----------



## tinytn (Sep 6, 2020)

How's it goin' ?


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 6, 2020)

Lighting the candle at both ends.


----------



## RubyK (Sep 6, 2020)

Take one for the team


----------



## Kaila (Sep 7, 2020)

Get to the bottom of it.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 7, 2020)

Cream of the crop.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 10, 2020)

Cut Corners


----------



## Kaila (Sep 12, 2020)

He's not your cup of tea?


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 22, 2020)

Burn the Midnight Oil


----------



## Kaila (Sep 29, 2020)

Brace yourself.


----------



## tinytn (Sep 29, 2020)

*This is the last straw!*


----------



## Kaila (Sep 29, 2020)

Looking for a needle in a haystack?


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 29, 2020)

Straight from the horse's mouth.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 30, 2020)

Has them sitting on the edge of their seats.


----------



## tinytn (Sep 30, 2020)

*Absence makes the heart grow fonder.*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 1, 2020)

Love makes the world go round.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 2, 2020)

To make a long story short....


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 3, 2020)

Once in a blue moon


----------



## Kaila (Oct 3, 2020)

One in a million


----------



## RubyK (Oct 3, 2020)

Hard act to follow


----------



## Kaila (Oct 8, 2020)

Are you in my corner?


----------



## tinytn (Oct 8, 2020)

*I'm Ready, Willing and Able*


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 8, 2020)

I've got your back.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 9, 2020)

Bridge over troubled water....


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 9, 2020)

Water under the bridge


----------



## tinytn (Oct 9, 2020)

Bone of Contention


----------



## Kaila (Oct 9, 2020)

Up river without a paddle


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 9, 2020)

Face the music


----------



## Kaila (Oct 9, 2020)

walking a fine line.......


----------



## RubyK (Oct 9, 2020)

Jerkwater Town


----------



## Kaila (Oct 9, 2020)

a trip down memory lane


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 9, 2020)

From the frying pan into the fire.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 10, 2020)

' You're in hot water, now....'


----------



## Kaila (Oct 15, 2020)

Life is not a dress rehearsal.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 23, 2020)

I hit the bed and was out like a light


----------



## joybelle (Dec 11, 2020)

Costs an arm and a leg.


----------



## jerry old (Dec 11, 2020)

The best tears of my life.


----------



## Repondering (Dec 11, 2020)

That's a horse of a different color.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 11, 2020)

*Hit the nail on the head*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 12, 2020)

He'll keep it up, _till the cows come home._


----------



## tinytn (Dec 13, 2020)

*In one ear and out the other*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 14, 2020)

I listened to the research report, but it was _*over my head.*_


----------



## tinytn (Dec 14, 2020)

Time waits for no-one!


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 14, 2020)

*Love is a jewel*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 14, 2020)

Life is just a bowl of cherries.


----------



## Repondering (Dec 14, 2020)

That's a different kettle of fish


----------



## tinytn (Dec 14, 2020)

*Put an egg in your shoe and beat it..*


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 15, 2020)

I have other fish to fry.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 15, 2020)

Zip  your  lip


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 16, 2020)

Fixin too (Texas Term)


----------



## Kaila (Dec 16, 2020)

Would you run to the store and back for me?


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 3, 2021)

A leopard cannot change its spots


----------



## Kaila (Jan 3, 2021)

Don't go barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 6, 2021)

She's away with the fairies.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 7, 2021)

He's got his head in the clouds.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 13, 2021)

Were you born yesterday?


----------



## tinytn (Jan 13, 2021)

*A hard row to Hoe*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 13, 2021)

A heavy burden to carry


----------



## tinytn (Jan 13, 2021)

*Put an egg in your shoe and beat it!*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 29, 2021)

Stop dancing around the topic.


----------



## tinytn (Jan 29, 2021)

*At a loss for words*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 30, 2021)

Going to hell in a hand basket


----------



## tinytn (Jan 30, 2021)

*Put an egg in your shoe and beat it!*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 30, 2021)

I need forty winks.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 8, 2021)

It's Clean as a whistle!


----------



## tinytn (Feb 8, 2021)

He's about as useful as a screen door on a submarine.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 9, 2021)

That beverage jug must have a hole in the bottom.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 30, 2021)

In one ear and _out the other!_


----------



## Kaila (Apr 3, 2021)

_Bridge over troubled water..... 

_


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 3, 2021)

A Penny for your thoughts


----------



## Kaila (Apr 7, 2021)

I'll be waiting here in the waiting room , ...... _till the cows come home._


----------



## Kaila (Apr 12, 2021)

You hit the nail on the head.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 12, 2021)

Cut me some slack.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 12, 2021)

Leave well enough alone.


----------



## joybelle (May 25, 2021)

You are talking through your hat.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 3, 2021)

I was born at night but it wasn't _last night_!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 5, 2021)

Some people tell me I have a _green thumb.   _


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 11, 2021)

If you had a brain, you'd be a half-wit!


----------



## joybelle (Jun 13, 2021)

One sandwich short of a picnic.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 20, 2021)

It's easier to fool someone than it is to convince them that they've been fooled.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 22, 2021)

You can tune a piano but you can't tuna fish!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 22, 2021)

That's icing on the cake!  
(Said when there's no cake, it must be an idiom, right?   )


----------



## Kaila (Jun 23, 2021)

_He's toast!   

   _


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 24, 2021)

In your dreams!


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 25, 2021)

Quiet as a mouse.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 25, 2021)

The child is growing like a weed.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 25, 2021)

Snug as a bug in a rug


----------



## tinytn (Jun 25, 2021)

*Absence makes the heart grow fonder..*


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 26, 2021)

A little bird told me


----------



## tinytn (Jun 26, 2021)

*A Diamond in the rough *


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2021)

You're a ray of sunshine.


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 30, 2021)

Don't rain on my parade.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 30, 2021)

That place is _a stone's throw from here._


----------



## Kaila (Jul 1, 2021)

_That's the way the *cookie crumbles!
*_


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 2, 2021)

I know you are but what am I?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 15, 2021)

Looking for a _silver lining....._


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 18, 2021)

You're pulling my leg.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 31, 2021)

You're a _day late,_ and a _dollar *short*_!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 1, 2021)

Big boys don't cry!


----------



## joybelle (Sep 6, 2021)

Don't come the raw prawn with me.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 10, 2021)

There's a _bounce in her step!
_


----------

